# Any Set Time For Delivery????



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a "Pike" in the Taxidermy..Been there 15 month's now....Is this a normal waiting period?
It's my first mount ever.....I have a Crappie I want done too,but might change Taxidermy's,because of the time.... :roll:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Most guys will tell you 9-12 months...that seems a lil' long to me...Call and find out an ETA...Good luck!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Depends on the shop. Some may be a little slower than others. In my shop I have a 3 month turn around on fish, however I know this is not the norm. I like getting mine out quickly to avoid problems with freezer burn. Rick gave about the best advice you could get, call and find out. I hope everything works out for you, Cole.


----------

